# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Μεγάλο κλουβί για παπαγάλους

## mogolos14

Λοιπον Ανταλλάσσω Το εν λογο κλουβι (1,50χ85χ55-2,5εκ κενο στα καγκελα)



με κατι μικροτερο για κονουρα,παρομοιο με αυτα





για οποιαδηποτε αλλη προσφορα αντικειμενου προτεινετε

Υπαρχει κ αυτο για ανταλλαγη
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%B2%CE%B9

----------


## μαρια ν

εχω αυτο το κλουβι που ειχα τα κοκατιλ ανοιγει απο πανω ,με ενδιαφερει το κλουβι σου το μικροτερο 
ομως που εχεις βαλει παλιοτερα το κλουβι μου ειναι αυτο

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

U
Uploaded with ImageShack.usploaded with ImageShack.us
στην τελευταια φωτο φαινεται οτι εχω βαλει πλεξι γλας ,οι διαστασειςειναι Υ70 Π48

----------


## mogolos14

Μπορεις να μου πεις διαστασεις κ απο που εισαι?

----------


## funnyboy

Ριξε μια ματια κ εδω !

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Φανη νομιζω πως το δικο σου δεν θα τον εξυπηρετησει....Θελει να ανοιγει απο πανω.....Το δικο σου δεν γινεται καμπριο,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## mogolos14

δε νομiζω φανη ευχαριστω anyway

----------


## mariakappa

τελικα γιατι δεν σε βολεψε το κλουβι?θυμαμαι οτι το συζυτουσαμε πριν λιγο καιρο.

----------


## mogolos14

> τελικα γιατι δεν σε βολεψε το κλουβι?θυμαμαι οτι το συζυτουσαμε πριν λιγο καιρο.


μαρακι δε με βολεψε το συγκεκριμενο λογο που εχει κενα αναμεσα στα καγκελα 2,5 εκατοστα.κατα τα αλλα το κλουβι ειναι τελειο.
ευτυχως βρηκα κλουβι το οποιο εδωσα αυτο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%B2%CE%B9 κ πηρα αυτο που ειχε η μαρια ν στο πιο πανω post.

----------


## mogolos14

η αγγελία ισχύει

----------


## Windsa



----------


## mogolos14

Μαζι με τις Κονουρες? (χαχαχαχαχχααχαχαχαχαχαχα  αχχα)

----------


## mogolos14

Το ανταλλασω κ με Παπαγαλο Αν εχει να προτεινει κατι καποιος Καλοδεχουμενο

----------


## mogolos14

up...

----------

